# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ζεμπράκια εκτός κλουβιού.

## argiris

Καλησπερα παιδια....
Θα ηθελά να ρωτησω αν αφήνετε τα ζεμπρακια σας να βγαινουν εκτος κλουβιου κ αν ξανα μπαινουν μονα τους....

----------


## COMASCO

Οχι!αλλα...τα εχω ζευγαρι/ζευγαρωστρα 76αρα(2 ζευγαρια εχω και ενα αρσενικο ακομα-εκεινο σε 60αρα)

----------


## Chopper

Άν τα χεις ημερέψει γιατί όχι?Άν κάθονται στο χέρι μπορείς να το κάνεις κατά τη γνώμη μου.Άν μπείς youtube θα το δέις ότι το κάνουν.Τώρα εγώ προσωπική εμπειρία δέν έχω ακόμη.

----------


## tonis!

αν εχεις αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι (55*30*35 ανα ζευγαρι και ανω)το θεωρω περιττο.Προσωπικα δεν βγαζω ποτε τα πουλια μου απο το κλουβι καθως πρεπει να εισαι κοντα τους και να τα ελεγχεις αλλα αν γινει αυτο στρεσαρονται  επισης ειναι κουραστικη διαδικασια να τα ξαναβαλεις αν δεν μπαινουν μονα τους!

----------


## argiris

Πιο πολυ για εμπειρία το είπα κ για περισσότερη επαφή μαζι τους. Στο χέρι μου δεν κάθονται οπότε θα το ξανά σκεφτω

----------


## Chopper

Εγώ που χα προσπαθήσει παλιότερα βγήκε και με το ζόρι και δέν ήξερε που να πετάξει,πανικοβλήθηκε,μου βγήκε και η ψυχή να τον ξαναβάλω και το στρέσαρα πάρα πολύ το πουλάκι.
Βλακείες που δέν τις ξανακάνω.Μόνο άν έχεις κάνει κάποια βήματα εντός κλουβιού και το χεις εξημερώσει μπορείς να το κάνεις.

----------

